# stupid little thing



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

if u take a look closely at the middle console, the vents have a thing that you can close them
i dont have that in my car and it is also an XE??
also this pic with the htingi to close vents is from a sentra 93 with vin startin with J
do u have this on your car?
anyone know what models had it?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2002)

i have it on my NX and it dosnt work at all becouse i couldnt hook it back up again.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

*Manuf. plant location a factor?*



XtremE said:


> *also this pic with the htingi to close vents is from a sentra 93 with vin startin with J
> do u have this on your car?
> anyone know what models had it?*



I have a '94 XE and it does not have this vent switch. My VIN starts with a "1", meaning it was made in the US. What does your VIN begin with?

From what I recall, the coding is like this (first digit/alpha):

3 = Mexico
J = Japan
1 = US (Tennessee I believe)

Someone correct me if my coding is off. Maybe those made in Japan got this switch? OR maybe they put them on some models and ran out before they discontinued the B13?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

FWIW, I'm on my second B13. The first (91) did have this, but my current 94 does not. Both were assembled here in the US.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

All 91-93 b13's have this vent switch. In 94 they removed it cause it was useless, and prone to breaking & getting stuck on the on/off position...


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, I don't have it in my 94 XE either, but my roomate has a broken one in his 91 SE-R. I can't check my vin right now so I can't give you any insight into that.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

94 xe vin starts with 1
hehe to good old b13 were made in tennesse and japan.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2002)

*i got it*

yea i have one on my 93 SE mine works fine. and my a/c works great.


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

*a/c switch thing*

I have a 1991 B13 but there is no switch thing in my car. But I also drive a Sentra E. The car is a beauty!


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

i have a 93, and i have the switch, but it doesnt work. it just always blows air out.


----------



## SE-R Kid (Jun 24, 2002)

91 SE-R. Mine's there and the switch works great.


----------



## Jokerluv (Jul 14, 2002)

MY 94 EX DOSNT HAVE AN AIRBAG OR THAT SWITCH


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

I have it and mine is a 91 and made in the US. BUT...

1. I never use it in the first place
2. I can't use it because when me and my dad were installing my CD player, we broke it! And I'm not going to fix it.


----------



## Jokerluv (Jul 14, 2002)

i cant seem to find a b13 built in japan


----------



## tpbishop (Jun 10, 2002)

The lever isn't an ON/OFF for the vent. It's a FRESH/RECURCULATE selector for the center vents.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

> i cant seem to find a b13 built in japan


That's because they never made a B13 in Japan.  Perhaps this was your point?

Mine works, in that when I move the lever, it sounds like it moves something and I've tracked the calbe down to a lever it pushes, but I can't tell exactly what it's supposed to do in regards to air flow. Can't tell a difference at any vent with it on or off. Based on tpbishop's reply, I'd assume it just opens or closes a damper that redirects where the air comes from.


----------



## tpbishop (Jun 10, 2002)

*the final word (from me at least)*

Ok- I was a little off on my first explanation. According to my owner's manual, the lever selects between air that has passed through the heater core or air that hasn't. This allows you to have cooler air coming from the four upper vents and heated air on your feet. And in fact it does just that.


----------

